# I/P



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 7, 2022)

Anybody know what I/P is for style?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 7, 2022)

All I can think of is intimates/pajamas. At a different time of the year (at least for my store) it could be inventory prep. Just speculating though.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 7, 2022)

Intimates and performance


----------

